# Moodiness during 2WW



## Kristen (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone else notice this or is it just me? Wow, I'm on fire. What do you think causes this? I was fine up until yesterday. I'm currently 5dpo.
Any ideas?
Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

.......... just in the 2ww, lucky lady (and DH) I was miserable and moody all the way through whilst on Clomid 

No seriously it has to be down to the hormones?!  Were you like this on your previous cycle?  Fingers crossed your BFP will be at the end of this wait... thinking of you.

Bev xx


----------



## Kristen (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks hon...I'm hoping for a bfp at the end of this cycle too. We'll see....anyway, I was moody the whole time last cycle. I just noticed yesterday I was this person I didn't recognize. I'm going to chaulk it up to progesterone. I've got a killer headache today and a little bit of cyst pain.
Fingers crossed!!!!!
Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Kristen

I've also been moody thoughout the 2ww, well my DH would probably disagree and say i was moody 365 days a year!  but i've really noticed a difference in myself since taking clomid..  it's like something snaps inside my head and nothing i do stops my mood swings.  

i'm now into my 2nd week of the dreaded wait so hopefully this time next week i'll be celebrating with a BFP...if not i'll be preparing to drown my sorrows in a bottle of wine & box of choccies.

when are you testing?

fingers crossed
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

One of the most common side effects of clomid is mood swings...when I took it, 1 minute I would be   the next I'd be     & then I'd be     ...it made me totally   and DP even thought I'd been possessed and asked what I'd done with "nice Natasha" ...sure he thought my head was about to swivel 180 degrees !!!!

The side effects of clomid can come at any time during your cycle...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya

Ask my DH but I thought I was an angel on the 2ww  *honest* 

Well apart from maybe the following; 
- Crying at everything on tv
- having to retrieve a hairbrush from the bedroom door where I'd aimed at DH's head during one of my more 'irrational moments' 
- Forgetting where I'd parked the car (even when at home!)
- Refusing to answer the door
- Refusing to let DH answer the door 
- Laughing histerically at every little 'accident' or bump that DH had

Ermmmm I should really stop now as this doesn't look good does it 

Honestly with the extra hormones, drugs and general stress of the 2ww we should get a medal at the end of it (and a BFP of course!)

Good luck!

Deb


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh my god!  I was an absolute nightmare on my 2ww.   We were living with my parents at the time and I was hell on earth!  My mum and dh had never seen me like it!  Thet knew the tx must be working.  I suffered with headaches all the way through my pg, not pleasant but hey thats good old hormones for u.  

I hope this is a good sign for you and you let it all out if u want too its your body thats going through all this!

Good luck hun

ally
xxxxxx


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

So, is having a headache a pregnancy symptom?

I've had a constant headache for 2 days now. A dull headache that's just sitting there. I am normally very moody during 2ww but this time decided to spend it at my mothers in Scotland. She lives in a big house overlooking the sea / beach / harbour (depends which window you look out of...) It's just so beautiful and relaxing. As my husband is away on a biz trip I decided to come here so that I wouldn't do my head in being at home on my own. I've not been that moody i.e. angry but I have been tearful and emotional. At the same time I'm trying to stay very positive and smile and be happy a lot. That is very easy with 4 beautiful black labs that make you smile just looking at them and a mother who talks to the cockatille while hoovering. Bit of a mad house here I have to say...

Love to all
Tuppence xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tuppence said:


> *So, is having a headache a pregnancy symptom?
> 
> I've had a constant headache for 2 days now. A dull headache that's just sitting there*. I am normally very moody during 2ww but this time decided to spend it at my mothers in Scotland. She lives in a big house overlooking the sea / beach / harbour (depends which window you look out of...) It's just so beautiful and relaxing. As my husband is away on a biz trip I decided to come here so that I wouldn't do my head in being at home on my own. I've not been that moody i.e. angry but I have been tearful and emotional. At the same time I'm trying to stay very positive and smile and be happy a lot. That is very easy with 4 beautiful black labs that make you smile just looking at them and a mother who talks to the cockatille while hoovering. Bit of a mad house here I have to say...
> 
> ...


Some women may get headaches when pg so yes, it may be a pregnancy symptom....but I get headaches just before AF is due. Mine are actually severe "hormonal migraines" (so more than a headache  ) & are where my high progesterone levels crash just before I have AF (literally the day before)...(I also sometimes get them when I ovulate, which is due to increasing hormone levels)
....so I think its another one where it may or may not be a pg symptom...its so difficult to tell 

Sorry can't be much more help but fingers crossed its a good sign for you  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

I never get headaches at all - whether before AF or anything. It seems all a little strange...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Could be a tension   headache or it could be hormonal - I had both. Definately take a couple of paraceptamol and try to relax if it gets bad.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tuppence said:


> I never get headaches at all - whether before AF or anything. It seems all a little strange...


As Debs says, it could be tension...I know its easier said than done but I would really try not to over analyse every little thing as there could be so many reasons why you have a headache...as you say, you've been tearful and emotional which may have caused it...there really is no way of knowing...and paracetamol are safe to use, so perhaps take a couple and chill out in a quiet dark room for a few hours to rest your eyes....


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tuppence ~ hope the headache clears up soon 

Wow, I want to come and live in your mums house....sounds fabulous 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi tuppence

the reason I suffered with headaches during the 2ww was that i never ovulated or had "normal" cycles.  The drugs i was taking made me ovulate for the first time.  My body was doing what it should of been doing for 10 years+

I was v emotional and v aggresive and ready for a fight with anyone, which was so not like me!

when i got my bfp the headaches continued but turned to miagranes.  I had never had a miagrane and was v scared as i lost sight in one eye for about half an hour. It was just something that the pg brought on, they did wear off as i hit the 2nd tri.

I hope you feel better soon and get that much awaited BFP! Good luck!

ally
xxxxx


----------

